# If You Are Going To Expose, This Is A Good Way Of Doing It



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

Girlfriend exposes and gets 'even' with her cheating boyfriend.

Woman Claims She Caught Her Man Cheating — So, She Gave Him a Christmas Gift He’ll Never Forget | TheBlaze.com


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

I F'in LIKE IT!!!

Good for her.


----------

